# Hammer drill necessary?



## stuart45 (Jun 20, 2009)

Get an SDS one.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Concrete nails, ramset gun (for fasteners into the floor, not the block), etc. There are lots of alternatives. You will probably find many uses for a combination hammer type drill though and be pleased long terms with your purchase. It will certainly make drilling into concrete a lot easier assuming you have decent bits suitable for the hammer action.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

dricore the floor


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

For the average DIYer, the most cost-efficient way to go is a combo "Drill/Hammer-Drill". You will get more long-term, multiple-use, out of the tool.

A rotary hammer and even an SDS model are more speicalized and will do the work much easier, but will cost significantly more than a combo hammer-drill. As a DIYer, you may also never use the tool again, or very, very little.

The other option is to rent.


----------

